# Nerja ..Costa del Sol



## corkyzdad (Nov 5, 2017)

*I*_*t was a hard life, but somebody had to live there*



_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

I know Nerja very well..been there many times, my daughter lives close by....


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 5, 2017)

Playa Burriana....        I had a memorable year and a half there when Illinois became a bit too much for me, then on to Malta (sliema) for 6 months.

It's a shame that Nerja has become more and more "touristy" this past few years.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

I lived in Valletta with my ex o/h for a few months in Naval Married Quarters in the 70's ... ...sadly Malta is worse than nerja now for tourists I think... at least now at the Balcon de la Europa they've pedestrianised it all  and it's got lots of new restaurants and cafes' by the church..so there's plenty of space for tourists


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

Beautiful photos there Corkyzdad!


----------



## Lara (Nov 5, 2017)

Very interesting thread and photos, Corkyzdad. My daughter is planning a trip over there so I'll put this in her radar. Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

*lara* I have a load of photos of  Nerja if you want them...remind me and I'll hunt for them at some point..


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 5, 2017)

Lara

If daughter sees a load of cats with 'notched' ears, tell her they haven't been fighting...just neutered by the local cat charity to help them NOT breed.

These lovely chaps and chapesses always came to greet me when I left my apartment....do miss 'em


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 5, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I lived in Valletta with my ex o/h for a few months in Naval Married Quarters in the 70's ... ...sadly Malta is worse than nerja now for tourists I think... at least now at the Balcon de la Europa they've pedestrianised it all  and it's got lots of new restaurants and cafes' by the church..so there's plenty of space for tourists



THIS Balcon de Europa ?

View attachment 44278


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

Your link is not working....


This Balcon de Europa...


----------



## Wren (Nov 5, 2017)

I had a holiday in Nerja many years ago, and will never forget  visiting these caves, a wonderful experience !


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 5, 2017)

Wren said:


> I had a holiday in Nerja many years ago, and will never forget  visiting these caves, a wonderful experience !
> View attachment 44281




I was a Nerja resident when I was fortunate enough to attend an orchestra recital in one of the larger chambers....never to be forgotten as the acoustics have to be heard to be believed


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes Wren, I've been to the Caves a few times...absolutely fabulous... I can't go now because of the huge steep steps leading out and my legs  just won't take the strain any more ... there was talk of putting a lift in but it came to nothing...we were there just 4 months ago again... which is when that photo was taken..of us..


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 11, 2017)

My Ol' cave in Nerja...I was soooo sorry to leave it !


and my ol' cave in Elgin Illinois


----------

